# Primary/Secondary Question



## fsa46 (Aug 29, 2021)

Does anyone leave their SP in the primary until dry or almost ( 1.000 ) dry, before transferring to the secondary ?


----------



## Jovimaple (Sep 2, 2021)

For all my wines, I typically leave in primary until it's down to near 1.010 or below. Today I racked one (not a skeeter pee) that fermented in 3 days (!) so it was down to .995 when I racked it to a carboy.


----------



## bstnh1 (Sep 3, 2021)

fsa46 said:


> Does anyone leave their SP in the primary until dry or almost ( 1.000 ) dry, before transferring to the secondary ?


I have on occasion. Didn't notice any adverse or beneficial results. Nothing different other than one less racking! lol


----------

